# symptoms



## KPMORRISON (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi there, 
My son is 4 years old and basically the last couple weeks he’s been extra tired. But not to much to concern me. 
However the smell of his breath is so overpowering. It’s the exact same smell my sister has when she’s high (she’s type 1 ). I’ve never smelt a smell like that until i smelt it on a diabetic. 

My doctor has done a urine sample to check for sugar...

just wanted to here stories of how you all found out and what tests were used to diagnose? 

thank you!! x


----------



## Inka (Sep 9, 2020)

What was the result of the urine test @KPMORRISON ? Glucose would have shown immediately. Did they do a fingerprick test too?

The 4 signs of Type 1 are Tired, Thirsty, Toilet, Thinner. If you have any concern your son has diabetes, you need to seek urgent medical advice, especially as you mentioned his breath having a strange smell.


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 9, 2020)

hiya thanks for replying !

No the doctor would only allow us to drop a urine sample in and the receptionist said i won’t hear back from them until tomorrow afternoon on what they say ); 
No idea about anything else 

So far all i can tell is he’s more tired than usual and just the smell. The smell literally fills the room


----------



## Inka (Sep 9, 2020)

Is your sister close enough to do a fingerprick test on him? Is he weeing a lot? Has he lost weight?

The smell is very concerning. Could you call 111 for advice?


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 9, 2020)

Inka said:


> Is your sister close enough to do a fingerprick test on him? Is he weeing a lot? Has he lost weight?
> 
> The smell is very concerning. Could you call 111 for advice?




unfortunately she’s in hospital due to diabetes); that’s how i know the smell so well! she’s often very high! 

I thought the doctor would do the test there and then but the recpetionist wouldn’t listen to anything i said


----------



## Inka (Sep 9, 2020)

I really think it would be best to speak to 111 and mention your sister’s diabetes, the urine test and most of all the smell of his breath. They can advise you. Do specifically say you’re worried he has Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Inka (Sep 9, 2020)

Tagging @LucyDUK for you.


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 9, 2020)

Inka said:


> I really think it would be best to speak to 111 and mention your sister’s diabetes, the urine test and most of all the smell of his breath. They can advise you. Do specifically say you’re worried he has Type 1 diabetes.





Thank you! 

I did call 111 last night when i first smelt it, but they were the ones who got me the phone call with the doctor. They said to wait and see what the urine results say because he seems genuinely ok in himself


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 9, 2020)

The fact that your sister has Type 1 which tends to run in families and the smell being so strong along with lethargy is a great concern, 
I might be inclined to head down to A&E to get tested. 
How long has his breath been smelling like this? I know it is after bedtime but can you encourage him to drink water. Don't give him juice or anything.  
Definitely check on him through the night and perhaps even wake him to drink more water, just to be safe.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for flagging @Inka 
I would say a trip to A&E might be a good idea, if he does have undiagnosed T1 the smell would indicate he has ketones present and DKA can develop very quickly. As you may be less inclined to notice any deterioration in him overnight and along with family history I would go to nearest A&E tonight.
They will be able to test pretty quickly there and then I don’t think it is worth the risk of waiting until the morning.


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 9, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> Thanks for flagging @Inka
> I would say a trip to A&E might be a good idea, if he does have undiagnosed T1 the smell would indicate he has ketones present and DKA can develop very quickly. As you may be less inclined to notice any deterioration in him overnight and along with family history I would go to nearest A&E tonight.
> They will be able to test pretty quickly there and then I don’t think it is worth the risk of waiting until the morning.




I shall take your advice! thank you 

I haven’t done so before this chat because i thought as he seemed his playful self still and it was just the smell that was my main concern i didn’t think to go ); 

The smell started last night and was less during the day but still there and still noticeable 

I shall get back to you all tomorrow evening! I’ll make sure he’s drinking lots and call 111 again to ask to come up there or have someone come to me

thanks again!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 10, 2020)

KPMORRISON said:


> I shall take your advice! thank you
> 
> I haven’t done so before this chat because i thought as he seemed his playful self still and it was just the smell that was my main concern i didn’t think to go );
> 
> ...


It does not need the a Doctor to test the Urine , a nurse could have done that in minutues and got a result. All it needs is a testing strip dipped in the urine and left for few minutues , test strips for years have been able to test for multiple things.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 10, 2020)

@KPMORRISON So how’s the little man today and have you had any answers from the GP?


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all! 

So called 111, they said because it was just the breath that concerned me they got me another call with my doctor this morning! 

He was super helpful, my son wouldn’t let them take bloods and was being very very difficult, so they’ve sent me home with a finger prick test reader and to call them back again tomorrow. 

The result at the doctors after having a couple of biscuits was 7.8 
Doctor didn’t seem to worried but said it was a little on the higher side 

I’ve been instructed to take one just before he goes to sleep will will be a couple hours after he’s had dinner. 

Then to take one at 3am and one as soon as he wakes up. Then to call up and discuss the readings and the next step if we need to take one! xx


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 10, 2020)

Pleased to hear that you have had some further support. 
I would not be overly concerned at a reading of 7.8 after eating biscuits. If the smell on his breath was ketones then I would have expected his Blood Glucose reading to be mid teens or probably significantly higher, so I very much doubt it is diabetes related but good that you have been provided with a meter so that you can test overnight to be safe.


----------



## Inka (Sep 11, 2020)

I wouldn’t be concerned at the 7.8 either. Also, remember the meters have a margin of error so it might well be slightly lower. It will be interesting to see his other results. 

Even if he doesn’t have diabetes, I hope you get to the bottom of the breath smell. Perhaps it’s a mouth or ear thing? They can both cause funny breath smells.


----------



## atoll (Sep 11, 2020)

you would think a simple finger prick ketone test would rule out the possibility of DKA,rather than waiting days for urine tests etc.
there seem to be a lot of reports on the forum of children suddenly becoming T1.
 i wonder if there is a link with asymptomatic corona virus that has gone undiagnosed as a possible cause.


----------



## KPMORRISON (Sep 11, 2020)

atoll said:


> you would think a simple finger prick ketone test would rule out the possibility of DKA,rather than waiting days for urine tests etc.
> there seem to be a lot of reports on the forum of children suddenly becoming T1.
> i wonder if there is a link with asymptomatic corona virus that has gone undiagnosed as a possible cause.



hiya! yeah i did wonder. 

His boood sugars seem great and normal when i checked over night and when fasting or 8 hours 

does this rule out type 1 completely then? just something doesn’t seem right about him xx


----------



## atoll (Sep 11, 2020)

has he been exposed to hand sanitizer ,this has a high alcohol content and might be absorbed through skin or on the breath if ingesting it


----------



## Inka (Sep 11, 2020)

Could he be sickening for something @KPMORRISON ? Sometimes my children’s breath smells weird when they’re ill or about to become ill. I never normally notice their breath but on occasions, it’s smelt strong when they’re ill. Not bad, just an intense smell. They’re not diabetic.

I know you’re still concerned about diabetes, so, if it helps, what I remember most is the thirst and the weeing. It’s like no thirst you can imagine - a desperate, primal thirst. The weeing was pretty much continuous. My weight loss was also obvious even though I had an increased appetite and was eating loads because I felt hungry and weak. My blood sugar was approaching 30 when I was diagnosed.


----------

